# What is the WIDTH of a XD9sc



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

does anyone know what the width of a xd9sc is?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

viper101 said:


> does anyone know what the width of a xd9sc is?


Using a tape measure, I'd say it's about 1 1/8".

-Jeff-


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

is its just a little bit wider then a G26 at 1.18


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

they don't advertise it because it is wider than the glock!!!!!!!!


----------

